# Paracord Pouch



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

made this yesterday the office was dead slow




























and if ya look carefully you'll notice that the pattern on the cord forms angled lines acros the pouch :naughty:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool. Luck? 

I've got a load of paracord. Where can I get info on making such a pouch?


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/2009/06/paracord-sheath.html

stormdrains blog


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

wow, how the hell did you do that!?!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats great mate,ive been working on a old style leather pouch for my leatherman ST300 but still need the studs etc, there could be a market for what you have made, any ideas on price,

paul

my unfinished pouch


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

that singal pouch took 3 hours to make so the price will be to expensive I would want to charge at least Â£20+ for it. but they are great fun to make


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

spankone said:


> that singal pouch took 3 hours to make so the price will be to expensive I would want to charge at least Â£20+ for it. but they are great fun to make


and well worth it mate, how does it attach to a belt, if you did crossed paracord on the back it could be worn 2 ways,

paul


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Very cool man knitting :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

spankone said:


> http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/2009/06/paracord-sheath.html
> 
> stormdrains blog


Thanks. Woah... 3 hours?


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

lol 3 hours while at the office? Don't let your boss catch you posting that


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Clum said:


> lol 3 hours while at the office? Don't let your boss catch you posting that


dad dont mind he was watchin telly lol


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

bear grylls would be proud


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very good job,must be a market out there for things like this,


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

time is money fella I deffo wouldn't quit my day job for these. but if any one would like one feel free to ask I can only say no


----------

